

Is Postgres ready for web-scale dynamic web apps yet? - onethumb

Postgres seems to be having quite a surge of adoption &#38; awareness recently.  At MySQL Conference this year, tons of hands went up for people using or investigating Postgres, and I know their recent releases have seriously moved the ball forward.  It's clearly killing it in the data warehousing space, etc.<p>My question:  Is it ready for web-scale deployments?  Let me define what I mean since that's such an amorphous term:  Could it be (or, better yet, is it) the main datastore for a highly dynamic web-based application that stores terabytes of data and is in the Top 250 (see: https://www.quantcast.com/top-sites/US/3) US websites or some similar metric.  Think Facebook- or Flickr-like MySQL installations, but using Postgres instead.  I'm not talking about large-but-most-static sites (maybe news organization), etc - a real dynamic web app.<p>Is there such a beast?  If not, why not?  Are there pieces still missing?  (I understand replication has come a long way, for example, but is it there yet?)<p>If it is possible, love some concrete examples. Who's done it?
======
frankwiles
In a word, yes. But keep in mind scaling MySQL at those levels isn't automatic
or easy and neither would getting PostgreSQL there.

~~~
onethumb
Awesome! Who's done it?

